
Nasa: Giant ‘God of Chaos’ Asteroid Will Fly Past Earth in 2029 - crakenzak
https://www.geek.com/g00/news/nasa-giant-god-of-chaos-asteroid-will-fly-past-earth-in-2029-1785300/?i10c.ua=1&i10c.encReferrer=&i10c.dv=12
======
Nomentatus
60 years is time enough to exploit it for minerals and deflect it at the same
time - catapult hollow reentry shells made mostly of valuable minerals into
our atmosphere from it. Do that enough times and it's got a new trajectory.

